# Pay Day



## Missbrc (Nov 5, 2020)

I just started when is payday?


----------



## rd123 (Nov 5, 2020)

Every two weeks . Some places it will be this Friday . For us, it’s next Friday . You can view your payslip on Wednesday in Workday—> Pay , although it won’t get credited until Friday .


----------



## MrT (Nov 5, 2020)

Some states get paid every week. Most are every other week going to have to ask someone at your store for this one.


----------

